# BSD Lizenz



## _Andi91 (8. Feb 2011)

Hi,

wenn ich eine Komponente die unter der BSD Lizenz steht weiterentwickle, wie setze ich dann die folgenden Punkte korrekt um:

1.Redistributions of source code must retain the above copyright notice, this list of conditions and the following disclaimer.

2.Redistributions in binary form must reproduce the above copyright notice, this list of conditions and the following disclaimer in the documentation and/or other materials provided with the distribution.


zu 1: Muss ich den gegebenen Lizenztext als Kommentar in jede einzelne Source Datei einfuegen?
zu 2: Langt es, wenn ich den Lizenztext als Textdatei in der .jar mitliefere?


----------



## Marco13 (8. Feb 2011)

Ohne Gewähr: 
1. Nur in den Dateien, die auch aus diesem "Modul" stammen
2. In einer JAR ist ein bißchen heikel. Üblicherweise gibt's ohnehin release notes und/oder eine "license.txt" file


----------



## MarderFahrer (9. Feb 2011)

Laut meinem Verständnis verhält es sich folgendermassen:

1. Wenn du den Source Code weiter verteilst, muss der genannte Copyright Text "erhalten" bleiben. Heißt für mich, ich darf den Copyright Text von allen Files, die derzeit ein Copyright Text besitzen nicht entfernen.

2. Wenn du ein compiliertes programm verteilst, sollte diesem Programm die oben genannte Copyright Notice beiliegen. Wie schon geschrieben wurde ist das meistens eine Copyright.txt oder License.txt Datei.

Also kurzum:
Aus bestehenden Files den Copyright text nicht entfernen und beim compilierten Programm ein License File beilegen. Müsste eigentlich reichen.


----------



## _Andi91 (10. Feb 2011)

Ok danke schon mal 

"Aus bestehenden Files den Copyright text nicht entfernen"

Was ist, wenn in den original Source Dateien kein Copyright Text enthalten ist? Muss ich den dann noch hinzufuegen?
Ich denk mal, dass es egal ist aber wie siehts aus mit der JavaDoc zwecks der @author Annotation? Kann ich die überschreiben?
Wenn nicht kann ich dann noch zusätzlich eine @author Annontation hinzufügen?


----------

